# GIGABYTE Intros RX 580 Gaming Box



## btarunr (Mar 19, 2018)

GIGABYTE today rolled out the RX 580 Gaming Box, an external graphics enclosure with a factory-fitted graphics card. The company's Gaming Box line of external graphics enclosures made their debut with Aorus-branded boxes based on GeForce GTX 1070 graphics cards. The company later launched an Aorus-branded GTX 1080 Gaming Box. The new RX 580 Gaming Box (model: GV-RX580IXEB-8GD) encloses a Radeon RX 580 8 GB graphics card, with its core clocked at reference clocks of 1257 MHz core and 1340 MHz boost, out of the box, although a software-toggled "OC Mode" spools up the boost clock to 1355 MHz. The memory is untouched, at 8.00 GHz (GDDR5-effective). 

The enclosure takes in a Thunderbolt 3 (40 Gbps) connection, with which it drives not just the graphics card, but also a 3-port USB 3.0 hub. A fourth (orange) USB 3.1 port lacks any data connection, but is a Quick Charge 3-compliant USB port, for charging your devices. Powering the enclosure is a 450W internal PSU with over 90% efficiency. GIGABYTE claims this meets 80 Plus Gold efficiency standards, although is not certified with the 80 Plus logo. Display outputs from the graphics card include three DisplayPort 1.4 and one HDMI 2.0. The enclosure features mesh side windows, and an RGB LED strip controlled with GIGABYTE RGB Fusion software. The company didn't reveal pricing.



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## dinmaster (Mar 19, 2018)

The price for this will be high..


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 19, 2018)

dinmaster said:


> The price for this will be high..


In Poland 1080 gaming box is the only 1080 that sells at a resasonable price.  It goes for even less than I paid for my 1080 back in 2016. If I were to choose a GPU now I'd be very tempted to get this, put the card in my rig and still I'd have the box with a PSU. I could use it with a cheap gtx 1050-class gpu to breathe some life into my laptop.


----------



## evernessince (Mar 19, 2018)

It's very peculiar that this is being rolled out without the Aorus branding.  The Nvidia box is branded Aorus and the AMD has no brand.  Methinks the Nvidia Geforce partner program might have something to do with it.  Keep a close eye on branding people, Nvidia is blackmailing AIBs and OEMs for their top brands.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Mar 19, 2018)

evernessince said:


> It's very peculiar that this is being rolled out without the Aorus branding.  The Nvidia box is branded Aorus and the AMD has no brand.  Methinks the Nvidia Geforce partner program might have something to do with it.  Keep a close eye on branding people, Nvidia is blackmailing AIBs and OEMs for their top brands.


That's actually a good point, I din't notice that until you said it


----------



## spectatorx (Mar 19, 2018)

As confirmation and proof for posterity i'll just leave this screenshot in here:
https://s13.postimg.org/tdv2zbcfr/gamingbox.png


----------



## berniebennybernard (Mar 19, 2018)

Good product for Macs as it'll work out of the box with better support. I think the regular NVIDIA-based boxes required the web drivers and other tinkering


----------



## evernessince (Mar 19, 2018)

spectatorx said:


> As confirmation and proof for posterity i'll just leave this screenshot in here:
> https://s13.postimg.org/tdv2zbcfr/gamingbox.png



Thank you!  The community should keep a close eye on this.

Just a heads up to everybody, it appears that this is not the only item that the GPP has already pulled branding from.  Read about it here:  




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/85n378


----------

